# Parakeet Flocks: even or odd numbered?



## nanashi7

One of my parakeets passed away a bit ago and I couldn't handle the idea of a fourth parakeet just yet. 
However I was wondering if it is better to have a certain number? I have three and sometimes Houdini seems left out. But, Blueberry is a very dominant male and it took months for them to accept Whisper (who passed). 

I was just concerned for them. They're always out of cage except at night for their own safety. They rise with the sun and sleep with it's setting unless I have lights on. They're all boys and healthy, a variety of ages though. Blueberry is the middle child dominant but becomes a fierce leader and uncle to younger ones (we had Ghost who was a neuro problem bird). Sheldon is the oldest a rescue and mostly lazy. Houdini is the youngest most active and often a loner despite previously being bonded to Blueberry exclusively (bought together). 

They never once had intro problems except with Whisper but Whisper was taken from the nest too young and had many problems. I'm not worried about cost too much in adding another bird and due to them being free range I don't need to worry about time too much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize

The number you keep is up to you. Especially since you have all males. 

It's only in a Avery/Breeding situation that the numbers matter. If you had an Avery full of breeding parakeets. You'd want to have more females than males.


----------



## nanashi7

I avoid girls because they have a reputation for being mean moody and territorial. Ghost was a female and blueberry grew mean as protector to her and took her passing hard. 
Whispers passing doesn't seem to bother the boys but instead of everyone having someone to play with there's always one left out. I didn't know if this was bad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom

We have a Blueberry too!! Here is my story: we have had parakeets since I was a wee tot but only kept singly, we didn't know any better. 4 years ago or so we got a huge flight cage and had 4 birds, 2 males, 2 females, Blueberry was attached to Shamrock, Cloudy was (and still is) paired with Rosey, Shamrock died leaving poor Blueberry alone. We decided to breed Cloudy and Rosie and keep all the babies, there was plenty of room for sure! She laid 6 eggs, one never hatched, one baby died when he was about 1 week old  , 4 lived (Windy, Tiny, Snowy and Pepper), Pepper died suddenly about a year ago but it was winter so he went in the freezer till I could bury him. Windy (the only female baby) died of egg binding issues, she was my absolute favorite baby and was bonded to her brother Snowy we tried and tried to save her, 2 trips to the vet, overnight stays, operation, medication and shelling out $400.00 did not save my baby! She died in May and was buried with her brother Pepper. We are now down to 5, four males one female, we may breed again OR we may adopt 3 females to even it out, though the five get along just fine and dandy. Our cage can fit up to 15 birds very comfortably. So to answer your question our odd number is doing just fine as odd balls even though the sexes are very out of wack.


----------



## AkCrimson

Budgies are found in the wild in HUGE flocks, so there is a lot of drama and bickering in that large of a family. A little of this is normal, but not to the point where is stresses any one bird out on a daily basis! The thing is, if you get another bird there is no guarantee that Houdini will take to the new bird. If everyone seems fairly happy, I'd say 3 is fine. If you want another bird for your own sake, then do so, but just be ready for them not to get along for awhile or even permanently. Sex doesn't really matter, birds will pair bond with the same sex with no real problems. 

What is your cage set up? Do you have just one cage? How many food bowls do you have?


----------



## nanashi7

They only have the one cage (used to have two), but they are cage-free. I only cage them at night or if I have cause to be concerned for their safety. The second cage was just for more playing, and they only used it to take naps. 
They are flighted and have the run of the house. Their cage is actually a flight cage that can fit 3 budgies comfortably, but I always felt fine with four because they weren't confined to the cage. I only put out one food bowl (big long flat one) and in the summer put out two water bowls (one to bathe, one to drink). We've not had fights over food -- actually, the only bickering day to day is Houdini and his swing; he loves his green swing. 

I've thought about it and right now am sticking with three. Maybe over break when I am home more, I will get another so I can be there and tame them and make sure they fit in with the flock (flying, cage free, the like). 

I had a female budgie and found she was a lot more of a brat than I could handle. I also don't want to worry about egg-binding and reproduction.


----------



## Charlottesmom

nanashi7 said:


> They only have the one cage (used to have two), but they are cage-free. I only cage them at night or if I have cause to be concerned for their safety. The second cage was just for more playing, and they only used it to take naps. They are flighted and have the run of the house. Their cage is actually a flight cage that can fit 3 budgies comfortably, but I always felt fine with four because they weren't confined to the cage. I only put out one food bowl (big long flat one) and in the summer put out two water bowls (one to bathe, one to drink). We've not had fights over food -- actually, the only bickering day to day is Houdini and his swing; he loves his green swing. I've thought about it and right now am sticking with three. Maybe over break when I am home more, I will get another so I can be there and tame them and make sure they fit in with the flock (flying, cage free, the like). I had a female budgie and found she was a lot more of a brat than I could handle. I also don't want to worry about egg-binding and reproduction.


Believe me, egg binding is heartbreaking! And expensive, but I would have paid anything to save my baby girl. My female(s) when Windy was still alive were always the clowns of the group, Windy and Rosie did all the funny stuff and were the biggest hams of the group.


----------

